# Wer bricht den Weltrekord von der Skischanze?



## Dittmosher (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf ein Event aufmerksam machen:


Weltrekordversuch II: Sprung mit Hardtail von Oberhofer Wadeberg Skischanze

Das Event steigt am *09. Juli 2006 *an der "_Schanze am Wadeberg_" in *Oberhof/Thüringen*. 

Hier werden wieder Biker mit ihren Hardtails von der Skischanze springen und hierbei versuchen einen neuen und einmaligen Weltrekord aufstellen: ab 27,51 Metern gibt es einen NEUEN WRV! (das Fernsehen wird übrigens auch da sein) Die Absprunggeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca. 80 km/h, nach dem Landen können es noch mehr werden... 91 km/h gilt es zu knacken!

Ich selbst wollte mit meinem neuen Nicolai bmxtb springen. Aber mit drei kaputten Mittelfussknochen werde ich meinen Rekord in diesem Jahr wahrsch. nicht verteidigen können...  

Also wer kommen möchte ist recht herzlich eingeladen - auch für das Rahmenprogramm: 
Dirt Jam + Speedcontest am Schanzenauslauf

Bin außerdem mal auf eure Reaktionen und Fragen gespannt...
Keine Angst, wir sind nicht bekloppt oder so, denke das konnten wir letztes Jahr zeigen!  

Bis denne, sagt Daniel alias Dittmosher aus Suhl / Thüringen

*PS: Anmeldungen und Infos unter www.bikefliegen.de*
__________________
MfG Dittmosher

(powered by Suhlicid)

www.bikefliegen.de


----------



## checky (23. Juni 2006)

mein Gott seid Ihr Krank.

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht im TV übertragen wird, den sowas ist reine Negativpublicity für den MTB Sport.

Nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (23. Juni 2006)

Nun ja, warum das Negativ-Publicity sein soll weiß ich jetzt wirklich nicht. Das die Aktion allerdings "etwas schräg" ist, wird wohl niemand bezweifeln.
Aber sind wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna?


----------



## Onkel_D (23. Juni 2006)

Fotos / Videos vom letztjährigen Event?


----------



## tvaellen (23. Juni 2006)

Ich alter Sack werde nicht teilnehmen, was natürlich NUR daran liegt, dass ich keinen Integralhelm habe.
 
Aber ich finde die Idee gut und werde mit meinen Kids zum Zuschauen kommen, wenn Wetter und Zeitplanung mitspielen 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

Stand nicht irgendwann in der Bike oder Mountainbike mal ein Artikel über die ganzen Rekorde, u.a. einer, der 42 m von ner Skischanze gesprungen ist?
Oder gibt es für jede Schanze nen eigenen Weltrekord?

Auf jeden Fall allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Diaz (27. Juni 2006)

ich glaub das war mit nem fully


----------



## Rappsbanane (27. Juni 2006)

schon sehr krank... aber auf jeden fall obergeil!!! 
als zuschauer bin ich auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## Reflex_fan (28. Juni 2006)

thema schanzenspringen und weltrekord und so ... sollte man immer das hier im hinterkopf behalten 
http://www.igorobu.com/home/videoauswahl_schanze.htm


----------



## John Rico (28. Juni 2006)

Ja, genau das Ding meinte ich, dann hatte ich die 42 m ja noch richtig in Erinnerung!


----------



## Stinky04 (28. Juni 2006)

ich spring mit!!!
23 bin ich von ner ähnlichen!
an dirtmosher:
wann muss ich die einwilligung meiner eltern abgeben??
bin ja erst 15!
Wie alt is denn der jüngste teilnehmer?
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowracer (28. Juni 2006)

Der hatte ja n Fully...


----------



## Reflex_fan (28. Juni 2006)

naja... aber WAS für ein fully... guck dir die gurke doch mal an.


----------



## Dittmosher (29. Juni 2006)

Stinky04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spring mit!!!
> 23 bin ich von ner ähnlichen!
> an dirtmosher:
> wann muss ich die einwilligung meiner eltern abgeben??
> ...



Servus,

der jünste war 16 in 2005.
Bring bitte ein Elternteil mit, da gibts keine Probleme,
melde dich bitte unter www.bikefliegen.de an.


FÜR ALLE: (Gratis)


----------



## Stinky04 (29. Juni 2006)

angemeldet bin ich schon!
gut bring ich dann am sonntag meine eltern mit 
da is ja training!
MFG


----------



## Dittmosher (29. Juni 2006)

Onkel_D schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos / Videos vom letztjährigen Event?



Servus: ab Freitag oder Samstag (01.07.) sind die Videos Online auf www.bikefliegen.de

Viel Spass...​


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2006)

Schade du diesma ne gewonnen hastt! Und Sallay hatte ihrgendwie auch Pech schade Jungs, aber der BAckFlip vomDave beim Dirt Jam war klasse! Ich seid die Coolsten weiter so =P by SJRDV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zu allen Freunden des Extremen: 
2007 gehts es in die dritte Runde!!! 
Am Samstag, dem 14.07.2007 ab 14 Uhr ist es wieder soweit:
​


----------



## Dittmosher (15. Juli 2007)

NEUER WELTREKORD!!!

*38,5 Meter!!! *
Das ist der neue Weltrekord im Hardtail-Weitspringen von einer Skischanze...​
Ich bin stolz und überglücklich im 3. Bikefliegen-Jahr einen neuen Weltrekord aufgestellt zu haben, diesmal sogar mit deutschlandweiter Teilnehmerpräsenz!

Meinen Glückwunsch an die harte Konkurrenz:

2. Platz - Peter Meyer (Schleusingen) mit 34,5 Metern
3. Platz - Dany Beck (Grimmelshausen) mit 32 Meter 
    (und damit exakt sein eigener Rekord aus 2006)

Bedanken möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei allen die so ein geiles Event ermöglichen (insbes. Mario Czogalla und Achim Krebs), an alle die an unsere Idee geglaubt haben, an die Zuschauer die immer so geil abgehen und mitfiebern... nicht vergessen möchte ich die Sponsoren! Insbesondere sind hier TSG, NICOLAI und Magura zu nennen!

Guten Flug  , sagt Daniel Jansky

PS: Bilder folgen


----------



## William Foster (21. Juli 2007)

Wo sind denn nun die Bildaaa?


----------



## tutterchen (22. Juli 2007)

ach herrjeh, der "lehrling" vom meininger radladen war ja auch dabei  wie weit bist du denn gesprungen ?


----------



## Dittmosher (22. Juli 2007)

William Foster schrieb:


> Wo sind denn nun die Bildaaa?



Servus, www.bikefliegen.de  > Gallerie


----------



## Dittmosher (15. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=294527

Hier nen Video zum Weltrekord 2007: 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2141673


----------



## tutterchen (16. August 2007)

dieser thread sollte in dittmosher selbstdarstellungs- und huldigungsthread umgetauft werden


----------

